# Lewa OS Porting



## dlguru (Nov 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I got the lewa os ported to the motorola droid 2 but having problems with wifi working and data working i can upload if theres someone willing helping me in getting this rom to work its based off of zte blade v880, this is first time porting a rom. It can make calls, camera works buttons lights up.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

For data, you need to edit the RIL smali tree in framework.jar

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlguru (Nov 8, 2012)

Heres the framework.jar file all i could find were the preloaded-classes and manifest.mf
I also have the original one from the latest cyanogenmod 7 nightly. Maybe i could just copy the framework.jar from it not really sure though.


----------

